# Corvina\Mulloway - 75 lbs & 55 lbs



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi!

Come share with you two catch, once again on Tagus river - Portugal

Two very big fish and I even had to ask for help from a friend who was on a boat to save me a fish because the kayak was quite heavy and very unstable with the weight

My new record - 75 lbs


http://postimage.org/


http://postimage.org/


upload images


http://postimage.org/

And the photo of my two "babies"


http://postimage.org/

And the another photo of the happy fisherman with with his trophies


http://postimage.org/app.php

Best Regards


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Damn!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome fish mate well done!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow, Ramos... two cracker jewies!

All mine look like bait-fish compared to those whoppers.

Jimbo


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2014)

Great catch mate , your the Portuguese carnster

Cheers


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> Great catch mate , your the Portuguese carnster
> 
> Cheers


Don't know about that, he actually caught the desired species. My hoo hunt was a disappointment this morning.
Awesome catches 4 sure.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

absolute stonkers!! :shock:


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Awesome - how common are they?


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks you guys on the comments!



skorgard said:


> Awesome - how common are they?


They are common on the months of may and july, going up the river to spawn on very big shoal 
(Hope you understand my english)

Best Regards


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

[/quote]They are common on the months of may and july, going up the river to spawn on very big shoal[/quote]

How do they get past the commercial fishermen?


----------



## rossi (Sep 20, 2013)

Well done mate. I bet they gave you the ride of your life.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Great fishing session, congrats mate.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Holy moly..crackers


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Whats the Australian kayak record even say just off this site? Man they are monsters good work love seeing this


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Sensational again. They are in really good condition too. Nice and fat. Do they have large otoliths in the base of the skull? Our mulloway have them.


They do
Though they aren't as well known as they are in Oz though

All fish have them, but in Mulloway they are particularly well developed and prized
They were the reason I always wanted to cath a jewfish
Never did though :-(


----------



## Shortman (Nov 26, 2013)

Holy Sh... They are 2 awesome fish. Now just hope it's not a dream.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Sensational stuff from the yak

Congrats mate!


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

skorgard said:


> How do they get past the commercial fishermen?


Many are caught in nets, but as they are very large schools, fortunately there is a part that escapes,

But I am afraid that one day they end up 

Best regards


----------



## Ramos23 (Jul 8, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Do they have large otoliths in the base of the skull? Our mulloway have them.


Yes they have, here one picture of them



In Portugal are known as "stones of judgment" of the fish

Best Regards


----------

